# firstimer



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been reading for months but have only just decided to join in I have a six year old daughter and have been ttc for 4yrs.  started on clomid for 1yr then lap & dye found that tubes had been damaged when i had my C section with my daughter.  so I have my first IVF cycle in july 06 which produced 7 eggs,  5 fertalised first resulted in BFN,  other 3 are frosen,  started frosen cycle 3/2/07,  transfere on 18/2.  The HRT is making me so sick has anyone else been like this  The thought of upping the dose again fills me with dreed     would be grateful if anyone has any good nausea remadies,  MAIAx


----------



## still_hoping (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to the board. I am new also. Was interested to hear that your tubes had been damaged when you had your c-section. I am always wondering if I have been damaged ....as I get a lot of pain on my right side, and that is where I really hurt myself twice after it. Once was the following day and then again about 4 days afterwards. I just wonder if I have damaged myself and that is causing me further problems?

Good luck for your transfer and hope for a sticky couple...
    ​Hope you are feeling a bit better, I havent started anything as yet as I am still on the waiting list... have been told it is 6 months, so that is one month down... only 5 to go...

If you take your meds at night time this may help with the side effects, I have heard others talking about it and it seems to work for them. Good luck

Let me know how you are doing..
Love bx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to both of you!!  You will get lots of support on here, come and join us on the daily mesages board!


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi maia, welcome aboard, this is a great place where you can always guarantee that someone here will understand how you are feeling! joxx


----------

